# #IceBucketCubeChallenge



## Lucas Garron (Aug 31, 2014)

You may have heard of the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge to raise money for research on motor neuron disease.

Since motor functions are critical to cubing, things have taken a turn for the... interesting: http://cubefreak.net/contests/alsicebucket/

If you're sad because no one has nominated you, feel free to just do the challenge and then nominate more people. Make sure to donate if you can.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2014)

Feliks did the same for his challenge, and donated a dollar for each second of his solve (8.52 -> $9)

Nice job Lucas, I wish people would stop nominating like you did, I think awareness has been raised, and so few are donating


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2014)

Katie and I did an ice bucket challenge video with a cubing theme! We did donate as well. The video is on my facebook right now, and tomorrow I will put it on YouTube and link to it here. This was fun, and I'm glad it was for a good cause!

Lucas, I liked your video! That was fun!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Should have put 42mm zhanchis in place of ice.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 2, 2014)

LOL! I seen Chris Olson do his one and I don't know where he got the idea from, now I know it was from here!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2014)

Ron van Bruchem's video is great! I haven't seen Feliks' video yet, but I know he got a fast solve despite being cold!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2014)

This needs more links/video's, but some of them are on facebook only, so "half-private"

Ron: 




Nora: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202517917805284

Chris: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152671038735149

Me:


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2014)

http://youtu.be/qqGMkH6HoUY


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 16, 2014)




----------

